# Argentina... Again!



## mike_cos (Aug 7, 2011)

Cristina Fernandez De Kirchner has defined "Arrogant" UK for refusing Falkands talks.The Conservative MP Andrew Rosindell urged Cameron to remind Barack Obama that"the British government will never accept any kind of negotiation"...  Sandy Woodward (former Admiral commander in 1982), told a newspaper that "the islands are indefensible" and that "the simple truth is without air carriers and without the Americans, we would not have any hope of making it today"....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13803111


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 7, 2011)

Fuck Argentina. They have no basis for continuing their claim, they know this.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 7, 2011)

Fuck Argentina, if they try and bring it their going to get their shit pushed in.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 7, 2011)

Fuck Argentina with an herpes AIDs dick.


----------



## crapgame (Aug 7, 2011)

Shame the UK leadership doesn't seem able to muster the the spirit of a couple Kiwis and a Tar Heel.
After reading the story linked above, it seems clear Argentina has at least a few more moves in mind.
I especially liked their first one - get a Limey to foresake his heritage and his father for an Argentine ID card.
Fitting name for that, ahem, Pecker; he probably did it for "tax benefits" knowing how the Kirchners did/do business.


----------



## QC (Aug 7, 2011)

Fucking fuck fuck...fuck off Argies. I'm changing my pin to cunt in your memory. :-(


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 7, 2011)

crapgame said:


> Shame the UK leadership doesn't seem able to muster the the spirit of a couple Kiwis and a Tar Heel.
> After reading the story linked above, it seems clear Argentina has at least a few more moves in mind.
> I especially liked their first one - get a Limey to foresake his heritage and his father for an Argentine ID card.
> Fitting name for that, ahem, Pecker; he probably did it for "tax benefits" knowing how the Kirchners did/do business.



I am not a Tar Heel, I am from the communist republic of California.


----------



## pardus (Aug 7, 2011)

The Brits have had claim to the Falklands in one form or another since 1592. Argentina wasn't even a fucking country until 1816.
Everyone in the Falklands is British and want to stay that way.

It's a no brainier! Argies, fuck off!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 7, 2011)

I am interested to hear RB’s (more so his wife’s) opinion on this, being she is Argentinean and a former COL in the police force there. I am not sure why the UK is holding onto the Falkands, is it just b/c or do they have a resource or other reason to hold onto them? I really have no idea what the issue is or why it is even an issue?


----------



## pardus (Aug 7, 2011)

JAB said:


> I am interested to hear RB’s (more so his wife’s) opinion on this, being she is Argentinean and a former COL in the police force there. I am not sure why the UK is holding onto the Falkands, is it just b/c or do they have a resource or other reason to hold onto them? I really have no idea what the issue is or why it is even an issue?



Why is the USA holding onto Alaska or Hawaii?

Same thing. The Falkland islands are British, that is all that needs be said.
The population of the Falklands are British, again, what more needs to be said?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 7, 2011)

pardus said:


> Why is the USA holding onto Alaska or Hawaii?
> 
> Same thing. The Falkland islands are British, that is all that needs be said.
> The population of the Falklands are British, again, what more needs to be said?



Okay, I did not know so thats why I was asking. I did not see your post above mine until just now.


----------



## pardus (Aug 8, 2011)

JAB said:


> Okay, I did not know so thats why I was asking. I did not see your post above mine until just now.



Ha, no worries mate. ;)


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 8, 2011)

pardus said:


> Why is the USA holding onto Alaska or Hawaii?
> 
> Same thing. The Falkland islands are British, that is all that needs be said.
> The population of the Falklands are British, again, what more needs to be said?



Well, all bar one are British


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 8, 2011)

JAB said:


> I am interested to hear RB’s (more so his wife’s) opinion on this, being she is Argentinean and a former COL in the police force there. I am not sure why the UK is holding onto the Falkands, is it just b/c or do they have a resource or other reason to hold onto them? I really have no idea what the issue is or why it is even an issue?


I thought she was Colombian?


----------



## pardus (Aug 8, 2011)

SOWT said:


> I thought she was Colombian?



No, she's an Argie.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 8, 2011)

oooopsss


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2011)

Yawn.....making noise again.

The reality is even IF the Brits didn't have an aircraft carrier they still have a powerful navy and could project power to the islands. The lack of fighter a/c is a problem, but their ships could provide a solid umbrella of SAMs, long enough to dispatch a landing force. The Argentine Air Force has some Mirage 5's and 3's with 2 squadrons of A-4's.....hardly the sort of guys I'd take against a modern SAM environment. And the Argentine Navy would be RAPED by the RN's subs....

Argentina could beat back the UK but it would be a Pyrrhic Victory and require some luck at that IMO. Once the UK landed troops...book it, scoreboard, game over man, game over.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 8, 2011)

After a recent event between USSF and the Argentinian government I have no love for Argentina.
http://m.military.com/news/article/argentina-seizes-us-air-force-cargo.html
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703584804576144450144733380.html


----------



## pardus (Aug 8, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> After a recent event between USSF and the Argentinian government I have no love for Argentina.
> http://m.military.com/news/article/argentina-seizes-us-air-force-cargo.html
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703584804576144450144733380.html



Wow, what a dick move!
Especially as the SF guys were going to train the Argies at their invitation.

Just sounds like they are pissed that Obama is not dropping by so they pull a tantrum in response.


----------



## Servimus (Aug 8, 2011)

pardus said:


> ...so they pull a tantrum in response.


Par for the course.


----------



## 104TN (Aug 8, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> After a recent event between USSF and the Argentinian government I have no love for Argentina.
> http://m.military.com/news/article/argentina-seizes-us-air-force-cargo.html
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703584804576144450144733380.html



Wow. What a bunch of BS. How is that not considered a hostile act?

Guns hot on the tarmac...diplomatically of course.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 9, 2011)

Military aircraft are often considered as much the same as a diplomatic installation...a big no no. I heard one of our guys got in major shit for rummaging one of the ANG C130s down south once. Mind you, I think he had a really really good reason (from memory) but still.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 9, 2011)

Probably this winter I'll be in Punta Arenas.... Let me check the situation there.... :cool:


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 9, 2011)

pardus said:


> Why is the USA holding onto Alaska or Hawaii?
> 
> Same thing. The Falkland islands are British, that is all that needs be said.
> The population of the Falklands are British, again, what more needs to be said?



Why are they holding on to Northern "Ireland"...? It must be for the Irish Whiskey, Spuds and Guinness. :-"


----------



## pardus (Aug 9, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Why are they holding on to Northern "Ireland"...? It must be for the Irish Whiskey, Spuds and Guinness. :-"



Same reason, because the majority of the population want to remain part of Britian.
You really think the Brits want to deal with the BS up north?
They just need to have Irish immigrate up there, his tribe alone will tip the population balance and then Ulster can vote to do whatever they want.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 9, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Why are they holding on to Northern "Ireland"...? It must be for the Irish Whiskey, Spuds and Guinness. :-"



Other than what Pardus said, NI is a totally different situation to the Falklands and probably a much more emotive one that doesn't belong in this particular thread.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 9, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Military aircraft are often considered as much the same as a diplomatic installation...a big no no.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 10, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> see above ^^



I've always been an advocate of the "Movies can teach LE more than so-called training and legislation ever can" approach.[/quote]


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 12, 2011)

pardus said:


> Same reason, because the majority of the population want to remain part of Britian.
> You really think the Brits want to deal with the BS up north?
> They just need to have Irish immigrate up there, his tribe alone will tip the population balance and then Ulster can vote to do whatever they want.



:-| 



SpitfireV said:


> Other than what Pardus said, NI is a totally different situation to the Falklands and probably a much more emotive one that doesn't belong in this particular thread.



:-| 

No guys I am telling you for a fact, it is for the Irish Whiskey, Spuds and Guinness! You can't beat the stuff! Sure we Irish have invaded Britian, Australia and New Zealand for centuries!


----------

